# Greetings Earthlings



## Bretrick (Dec 4, 2021)

I have arrived from Planet WD29299 in the system of Iapitus Cnoghosis.
Here to taste test the local Fauna.
Those found acceptable to my palate will be accompanying me back to my system and become the root stock for our Nouvelle cuisine aimed specifically towards furthering our expansion in the 235th Universe.
Prepare yourselves for delectation on Iapitus Cnoghosis


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 11, 2022)

Thanks a lot Smork, you just blew our cover.


----------

